

Tim Cook's Speech at Steve Jobs Memorial - chaosmachine
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395161,00.asp

======
sjs
Steve Jobs reading the Crazy Ones:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rwsuXHA7RA>

